
America Is Shaking Off Its Addiction to Oil (2014) - dgudkov
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2014-america-shakes-off-oil-addiction/
======
11thEarlOfMar
The third slide says, "... the US is consuming the least oil per dollar of GDP
in more than 40 years...".

That is intriguing. If I am thinking correctly, it means:

A. The US has become more efficient, and/or,

B. The US 'product mix' has shifted away from goods/services that consume oil.

Given the loss of manufacturing in the 70s & 80s, perhaps it is more of B. We
are flying a lot more and having goods purchased online delivered to us, so
that would point away from A. Hmm....

~~~
deciplex
> _Given the loss of manufacturing in the 70s & 80s_

Loss of manufacturing _jobs_. Output has increased.

------
acd
It helps sometimes to think to which countries you are paying to when filling
up gas in the car at the gas station. If you think about the leaders of those
countries and world the agenda they are pushing. It's easier to want to
consume less gas and drive an electric car in the future.

------
dgudkov
Besides the rather interesting story itself I found the way it was presented
(as a slide deck of annotated charts) is also interesting.

~~~
vijayr
do you know what library they use?

------
mapmap
I thought exporting crude was forbidden. Could someone explain the 2014 export
slide?

~~~
jeo1234
Canada is exempt from that ban.
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-14/obama-
said...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-14/obama-said-to-
approve-crude-oil-exports-to-mexico-easing-ban)

